# HELP!! Bow specs on Xi legacy



## MOOSEHUNTER70 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does any one have any specs on an Xi legacy Myles Keller compound ?
I have a bow with no strings or cables and I need to get this thing back
in operating condition. On the limbs I was able to get the string and cable 
lengths and have since received them. So before I start playing with this 
project I was wondering if anyone has the ata length or maybe a pic of 
the cams ??

Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

String 61.25

0-----12------27.75----34.25-------12----0

Buss X2

43.125

>--7--9----------------9-------0


----------



## MOOSEHUNTER70 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks! Got her up and shooting I appreciate the help.


----------



## Thomas Stoddard (Nov 2, 2014)

ex-wolverine said:


> String 61.25
> 
> 0-----12------27.75----34.25-------12----0
> 
> ...



whats all the other info here on the lines and numbers?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Serving specs


----------



## Thomas Stoddard (Nov 2, 2014)

i have one of these bows but i didnt see the specs anywhere on it.


----------

